
By the Way, What Have You Done That’s So Great? - duck
http://www.launch.is/blog/by-the-way-what-have-you-done-thats-so-great.html
======
kevwood
Great writing. Easy to imagine Jobs writing that speech.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
wow... that's high praise. if only i could create like I write. :-)

------
boxfresh7
Excellent article Jason.

RIP Steve.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
thanks BF

------
j45
Create create create

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
... and then create some more

~~~
j45
On the way home could you pick up a jug of create? Might run low tomorrow.

------
bloggergirl
It is so easy to criticize. And so difficult to create -- especially to create
something radically different and then put it out there for a world of non-
creators to comment on.

